# Spanish?



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I’ve seen a few pics of Spanish Macks being caught in SJ waters. Anybody confirm?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Not many NJ folks here. According to Riptide B&T,


> and even the Spanish mackerel have been making a showing in the Brigantine NJ waters


. This was posted on 07/07.


----------

